# Is my setup good?



## ryan.jarr (Mar 7, 2013)

First of all Im a new poster to this forums and Im not sure if this is the correct forum, as I couldn't find one with what I actually needed.

Im getting a speaker system for my locker room and we are on a budget. I plan on getting a Pyle Home PTAU45 Mini 2x120 Watt Stereo Power Amplifier, a Polk Audio PSW10 10-Inch(50 watt) subwoofer, and Polk Audio R150 speakers. Will all this work together considering the amp and all the wattage? Also will it get very loud? if there are any suggestions on other equipment i should get that are cheaper, or not much of a change in price, please tell me!

Also to hook it all up what other cables will I need?


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't consider myself an expert, but if that amp is pushing the wattage it says it is, I would imagine it will get pretty loud. You will need two sets of speaker wires. 1 set for the left right speakers, the Polk Audio R150's and another set to go to your sub. The sub is a powered sub, so it has it's own amp, and I believe it is 100 watt not 50. I hope this helps. Here is a link to the sub's user manual:
http://www.polkaudio.com/downloads/manual/PSW10_12_MN.pdf

As you can see it will take the left right channels from your amp, then you can run the second set of wires from the subs outputs to your speakers.

Any questions, let me know.

Allan


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

Pyle amps, in my opinion and experience, are not the highest quality products, although on a budget they usuallyfit the bill. One thing to keepin mind is that the Polk sub in question has two RCA inputs and will need a "y-cable" to split the output of the amp, which is a mono output. Also remember that the "rec out" on the amp will be used and it is full range so you must set the crossover point on the sub accordingly.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would agree on Pyle leaving a little to be desired in the quality department. I purchased a Pyle loudspeaker for outside while grilling and the amp failed within months. I should have known better after reading several reviews stating that exact problem. My brother-in-law had the same exact loud speaker and never had any issues and it sounded really good so I took the chance.


----------



## archieaa1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pyle speakers are OK. Pyle amps? They are getting better but, not yet great. The thing to keep in mind about loudness is it's much more a function speaker efficiency than amplifier output. There are two limiting factors to look at. 1st is the DB figure at 1watt/one meter. Bigger numbers are louder. The second one is harder to find out and that is the Xmax figure. The larger the excursion the greater the possible output of a speaker. 

Archie


----------

